# Hgh fragment 176-191



## Cloud247 (Dec 20, 2010)

Searching the web for some GH and I have been seeing a lot of this hgh Fragment.  I just wondering why would anyone want to take fragment? Without all the amino acids wouldn't it just be a waste?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 20, 2010)

Cloud247 said:


> Searching the web for some GH and I have been seeing a lot of this hgh Fragment.  I just wondering why would anyone want to take fragment? Without all the amino acids wouldn't it just be a waste?



Supposedly it's the fragment responsible for fat loss. So if you are using HGH for fat loss, you can save yourself some money by just using this fragment alone.



> It has been shown that the fat-reducing effects of GH appear to be controlled by a small analog region of the C-terminus end of the GH molecule. This region consists of amino acids 176-191, thus the name. This peptide fragment works by mimicking the way natural hGH regulates fat metabolism but without the adverse effects on blood sugar or growth that is seen with unmodified hGH. Like unmodified GH, the HGH fragment 176-191 stimulates lipolysis and inhibits lipogenesis both en vivo/en vitro. Fragment 176-191 has shown no effect on growth or insulin resistance, unlike the full hGH molecule. Studies have shown sustained fatloss, aimed directly at adipose tissue.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 20, 2010)

Yah that's what they say but it is a highly controversial peptide...

IN my research I have done, there are very very few peptides that actually DO much of anything.. GHRP's [Ghrp-2 and 6 are most common] are (if they are real) definitely a great peptide, GHRH's [GRF 1-29] are (also if they are real) and definite inclusive use to muscle acquisition/fat loss/anti-aging.. and IGF1-lr3 is pretty much USELESS !! The real IGF is in the IGF1-ec AKA PEG-MGF is actually a wonderful peptide if it's real.. but you also need to remember ANY PEPTIDE if reconstituted improperly will either ruin it or degrade it at a level that mathematically would make it essentially useless to even have let alone put into you..

back on topic.. IMO.. Hgh-Frag = pointless...

Use real Growth Hormone.

(or if you want to LOSE FAT ... Try doing some cardio + a fat-loss diet)-- if need be add a fat loss agent-- clenbuterol/t3/yohimbe combo or and ECA Stack.

Forget the Frag


----------



## Grozny (Dec 21, 2010)

Cloud247 said:


> Searching the web for some GH and I have been seeing a lot of this hgh Fragment.  I just wondering why would anyone want to take fragment? Without all the amino acids wouldn't it just be a waste?



I can report that if you make a day very low cal day... perhaps less  then 1000 kcals (mostly protein) and you dose the frag at 400mcg 5x per  day during periods away from your ingestion of protein (as best you can)  you will lose some fat even without a lot of activity.

 GH Fragment (176-191) is effective when u are on low calories, low fat. low carb diets imo do not use Frag when you are not in this mode.


----------



## 1mudman (Dec 21, 2010)

I did a couple cycles of frag and really liked the results. If you would like the details PM me and I will give you the info. I would post it here but I just get tired of all the nay sayers and the BS you get from posting info.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 21, 2010)

1mudman.. don't be scared bro.. POST UP !!!! Let's see what you have for evidence on this.. it might change someone's VIEW of something..


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 21, 2010)

1mudman said:


> I did a couple cycles of frag and really liked the results. If you would like the details PM me and I will give you the info. I would post it here but I just get tired of all the nay sayers and the BS you get from posting info.




Completely understood.

Peace and Love


----------



## rubyvette (Jan 1, 2011)

1mudman said:


> I did a couple cycles of frag and really liked the results. If you would like the details PM me and I will give you the info. I would post it here but I just get tired of all the nay sayers and the BS you get from posting info.


I registered just so I could pm you about your results. But I can't pm for another 19 posts.


----------

